# What groups do you support?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've asked this question before just wondering what has changed and what sportsmen groups you contribute to each year?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Ducks Unlimited is another big one that I support.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Ducks Unlimited is another big one that I support.


I don't know how I forgot them or Delta Waterfowl, you can only put 10 options, and we have a few really good local groups not on that list such as UCWF.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

What? No TU in the options...I have only ever supported Trout Unlimited.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> What? No TU in the options...I have only ever supported Trout Unlimited.


Sorry, there was a limit of 10 and I forgot to list TU. I also support TU, they are one of the best for sure.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

No NRA?

.


----------

